# Acer Aspire M1640 User Guide



## jackbirdy412

Hello, I am new and have just bought a PC. It is an Acer Aspire M1640 running Vista Home Premium with 2GB of RAM, Intel Core 2 Duo 2.6GHz E4700 Processor, 320GB 7200rpm hard drive and 256MB Graphics card. It did not come with a user manual. Would anyone have this manual iin PDF format?
 Also, this PC is extremely quiet. The fan spins extremely slowly but the PC is fine. Is this a problem because my previous PC from 2005 (1.8GHz Celeron Single Core Processor, XP Home, 128MB Graphics, 160GB 5200rpm HDD) had a much louder fan.

Thanks,
 jackbirdy412


----------



## !!!Daniel!!!

you will just have to look on the Acer Website and they should have a manual there, if not, request for one, as for the fan spinning slow and fast, dont think i can answer that


----------



## mep916

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo...m/us&siteid=7293&areaid=7&formid=3425#results

Use the drop down boxes to enter the model name and number. You'll be provided with several guides.


----------



## jackbirdy412

Thanks anyway, but there's only Acer eMpowering technology stuff there.

Thanks
jackbirdy412


----------



## mep916

If you can't find the guide you're looking for, I can tell you that the decrease in fan noise is great, and probably due to the E4700's 65nm CPU architecture. The Celeron you're referring to was likely based on the Williamette 180nm process, or Northwood 130nm. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celeron


----------

